# Newbie



## 21404 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello,







Let me know what you think...I am 25 years old, and around May I started having severe pain, and cramping after intercourse and right around my periods. My OBGYN told me that I more than likely have Endometriosis. Horomone therpy hasn't worked, and its making my periods all crazy. So... I went to a new OBGYN today and he told me that he thinks I may have IBS. I have been doing some research and I think he may be right. I really don't go to the bathroom that often, but there are times when I have the runs so bad I wanna cry. My entire life I have had this strange burp that tastes real gross and smells like rotten eggs. My stomach burns at times and last night I had the nasty burps with the cramps and I have been on my period for over a month! I just can't handle this anymore.







Anybody have any insight???


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome surfin, I think you should see a Internist or a GI doc. Meanwhile check out what you are eating, maybe try some calcium for the D. Calcium worked for me and I take OTC Zantac for the reflux.Char


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Welcome Surfin. Pain and altered bowel movements are certainly symptoms of ibs. It might be a good idea to find a GI doc. Try keeping a food diary for a couple of weeks, see if you notice a pattern between what you eat and when your symptoms occur. Also times of stress can trigger symptoms so it would'nt be a bad idea to note the stressful times as well. Take care and know you are not alone. Keep us posted.


----------



## 21404 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks guys,







I went out and bought soy milk and a few other organic foods. I am going to try to stick to a strict IBS kinda diet for awhile and see if that helps. Any insight on good foods to try or to stay away from let me know. I looked over a few posts on the forum and on some internet sights. I'd still like to hear what works best for most people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Surfin, generally the foods that do not give you any problems. I noticed that pizza gives problems to others, I can stuff myself with it. But I have problems with cereals, high fiber breads, most fresh fruit. Fried foods with breading is another problem for me. I try to eat healthy foods, does not always agree with me. Char


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi again surfin. For most of us finding what works takes time and patience, and what works for one may not work for another. I can say not to go overboard with any one type of food, especially high fiber foods, because too much can worsen your symptoms. Some people find relief with peppermint capsules when it comes to pain,you could just grab a candy cane, it may help but if you are prone to heartburn peppermint can be irritating. The best thing is to take it slow when it comes to experimenting with food. It really does take time. Take care.


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi!Have you had an abdominal/uterine ultrasound?You may have a combination of IBS and something else. As far as I know, IBS won't cause you to have a month long period. But if you have uterine fibroids, or something else harmless but painful like endometriosis, that can cause some of your symptoms - the abnormal length of your period, after sex pain.I know several women who get the runs right before or right as they get their period - and only one has diagnosed IBS. It may very well be normal - you may just have it worse than normal if that's when you get it. That's when I used to get 99% of my IBS symptoms - at the beginning or during my period. I always wondered if I really had IBS because of that.Also - food sensitivities will totally cause you to have the runs, gas pain, wierd burping etc. Try buying organic versions of the veggies you eat, organic eggs etc. And as suggested, write down everything you eat. You may have to experiment tho to figure out the cause - food can cause problems hours later.I'd stay away from soy milk if you think you might have fibroids - the estogen in soy could make them worse'


----------



## 18488 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have constipation predominant IBS, and several years ago, was having problems very similar to yours. Things got so bad that when I started my period, I could hardly get out of bed because the cramps were so bad. I felt like I had to pass gas all the time and was burpy and just in general, miserable. I went to the hospital twice for pain, where the doctors just told me I couldn't handle cramps. Eventually, I underwent a laparoscopy and it turned out I had a bad case of endometriosis that was made even worse pain-wise by my IBS. Turns out that the prostaglandins release while on your period can be irritating to the digestive tract, making IBS symptoms even worse. I'd talk to your OB/GYN to see if this could be the case. Since having the endometriosis taken care of, my IBS symptoms are no where near as bad now. Good luck!


----------



## 21404 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. BBerg, you made me feel like I'm not crazy and over reacting. I just called off work for the second time this week, and my Boyfriend just looked at me like I'm being a big baby. I'm going to try to get my doctor to write me a note so I can take a temporary leave of absence from work. I have an ultrasound appointment, but it's gonna cost me a pretty penny because my insurance is pretty crappy.


----------

